# When KTBLUNDEN says People Are Gonna Suffer, He Means it !!!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So i headed out a little while ago to pick my son up at pre-school. Figured I would stop at the mailbox on my way out, because i am expecting a couple 5ers from CI. I notice out of the corner of my eye, the mailman, Running from my driveway, looking back at me in utter fear !! As i stand there confused as to whats going on............

I finally came to, as the smoke cleared, i looked down .........










What the hell just happened, and what the hell is that smell !?!?!? I dust myself off, and pick up the package now. My son gets in my jeep at the school, and his eyes light up at the mysterious smell. He said my jeep smells Manly !! SO we just got home, and opened this Stinky Bomb !!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kevin ( KTBLUNDEN ) Thank You So Much for the Very Generous Bomb !!!! I have not smoked Any of these !!! And i sure as hell have never used Opus X Shaving Soap !! This was Very Gracious !! No return address ?!?!? Paybacks a bitch my friend !!!!!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice hit Kevin!!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice! Opus X soap? LMAO!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Heh, enjoy Keith. I randomly selected you after you posted in my bomb thread. Let this be a lesson people, just because someone posts a bomb thread doesn't mean they've finished selecting victims!

Odd about the return address, I could have sworn I stamped the box. I always do just in case there's a problem with postage or something. 

FYI, I've used the shave soap and I kinda like it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice hit! Good for you Keith! And knowing that you are a Masshole, and on bahalf of all other forum members, I would like to thank Kevin for including the soap! LOL


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I was Blundened today as well, apparently he is trying to take out the entire East Coast:



Opus X Soap
Tatuaje Celebracion de Cinco
RP Vintage 1992
Pioneer Valley Maduro
Padron Delicas
Diesel

Thanks for the smokes! I'll have to try out the soap tonight for the wife :mrgreen:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome hit! Enjoy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Hit(s)! A mad bomber on the loose.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Enjoy those Rick! The wife may or may not appreciate you smelling like tobacco, lol!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha, Bunker got bombed! Nice ones Kevin!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice on Keith! It's about time someone bombed your socks off, you are quite the deserving BOTL indeed around here, keep up the good work and the positive contributions, we appreciate it!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Donovan !! I love this place.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kevin, did you keep any of the cinco mas finos for yourself?


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Kevin, did you keep any of the cinco mas finos for yourself?


Lol, yeah. I grabbed a box and a loose 6 pack for myself and Summer won a box at the event. To date I've actually only smoked one. I think these are gonna be great with some age on them.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Lol, yeah. I grabbed a box and a loose 6 pack for myself and Summer won a box at the event. To date I've actually only smoked one. I think these are gonna be great with some age on them.


Must have been the lottery ticket associated with my box. :mrgreen: I guess we're even now.:laugh:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Water Retaining structure. 

Kevin you sure have been bombing almost non stop this year. Way to go on your targets both well deserving BOTL.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Must have been the lottery ticket associated with my box. :mrgreen: I guess we're even now.:laugh:


:rotfl:

Not even close. One of these days when you least suspect it...BAM! Bieber bomb.

Wait, I've already done that one. I'll have to come up with something equally devious.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Kevin ( KTBLUNDEN ) Thank You So Much for the Very Generous Bomb !!!! I have not smoked Any of these !!! And i sure as hell have never used Opus X Shaving Soap !! This was Very Gracious !! No return address ?!?!? Paybacks a bitch my friend !!!!!!!


Kevin and Summer are just plain mean with those bombs! I think I may be able to dig up a return address... lol.:behindsofa:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> Kevin and Summer are just plain mean with those bombs! I think I may be able to dig up a return address... lol.:behindsofa:


Already Done !! Thank you very much !


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Water Retaining structure.
> 
> Kevin you sure have been bombing almost non stop this year. Way to go on your targets both well deserving BOTL.


Thank you Josh !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Kevin ( KTBLUNDEN ) Thank You So Much for the Very Generous Bomb !!!! I have not smoked Any of these !!! And i sure as hell have never used Opus X Shaving Soap !! This was Very Gracious !! No return address ?!?!? Paybacks a bitch my friend !!!!!!!


Very nice enjoy bro!:boom:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Tony !!


----------

